# The occasional joy of lil cigars



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Once in a while I grab a lil cigar..

My normal small cigar rotation is:

Monte Joyita 92
Punch Margarita 95
ERDM Demi Tasse 90
Upmann Precosia 92

The flavors of these, for me, are more intense than larger RG cigars. They just lack the "fullness of smoke body" of a larger RG cigar if that makes any sense. My description is tongue smokes. Again that may not make sense to anyone other than me.

My general feeling is ranging from milder to stronger flavors..

Demi Tasse
Joyita 
Precosia
Margarita

There are several things that amuse / I find interesting about these cigars. My favorite seems to change frequently based upon smoking a few in a row of a particular brand. Started as Joyitas. Then Demi Tasse. Then Precosia. Then Margarita. Etc. It's really quite confusing and ..well fun.

Another thing that I find happens with these more so than their larger siblings is dramatic differences in flavor intensity cigar to cigar within the same box.

Smoking a Joyita now that came from a box that I had labeled "relatively pale" based upon smoking 2 cigars. This one is probably the strongest Joyita I have ever smoked and one of the best "lil guys" other that the Ramonitas I have smoked. Guessing the quality of one leaf makes a big difference in cigars this size.

Newer smokers probably don't take these size cigars seriously. I know I didn't. That is a mistake for anyone wanting to experience the range of smoking experience that cigars offer.

If you try them there are a couple things you might consider. It's easy to overpower any cigar by drawing too hard and or long on them. With the lil guys you pay a price more quickly as they heat up and you lose the nuances quickly

Anyway, not sure if others feel this way but that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok fine i'll light up a Demi Tasse. I'm smoking a Hermosos #2 now, will this be a mistake?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I too prefer a small RG (not quite a 26, more like a 38-42) but as we were discussing in the Habanos Final Cut thread it seems like cuba is following the NC's in the transition to larger RG sizes. I think it is unfortnate that it is happening but it must be driven by demand.

I will have to try a few of those small panetela's before they are all gone, seems like the price is out of whack when compared to a box of shorts though.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I too prefer a small RG (not quite a 26, more like a 38-42) but as we were discussing in the Habanos Final Cut thread it seems like cuba is following the NC's in the transition to larger RG sizes. I think it is unfortnate that it is happening but it must be driven by demand.
> 
> I will have to try a few of those small panetela's before they are all gone, seems like the price is out of whack when compared to a box of shorts though.


My problem is I don't know which ones to buy, because of just like you said the prices.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice post.
I'll have to get some of those to try.

Thanks Mr. Dave.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I see what you are saying and I agree, Dave. Those are great cigars that need to be sipped rather than smoked to get the full flavor.


:ms NCRM


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> My problem is I don't know which ones to buy, because of just like you said the prices.


For me the choice of a box of shorts or a box of joyitas is not hard to make, so I will probably not try the Joyitas for a while!!

Anyway with that small of a RG (26) I think you would have to get some with some serious age, like what Klugsy's smokin, to ensure a good draw.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Monte Joyita 92
Punch Margarita 95
ERDM Demi Tasse 90
Upmann Precosia 92

Seems like I smoke 4 or 5 of these a week. They are definitely worth a try. Right now I am on a Joyita run.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Great post ,Dave. I ,too, enjoy the smaller cigars have tried all you listed but the Upmann Precosia, but have one of those resting in the humi. These are definately cigars to not be overlooked.

CBF:w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A interesting point to ponder. When one stops to think about it,I guess it makes good sense that a small cigar will be heavily impacted by one leaf or another.Now I wonder if it is possible to find a consistant small cigar...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have been smoking more Pcs lately.

I find I can smoke to whole thing and get the full enjoyment of the cigar due to the time I have allotted for it.

I also like the Sanch Panza Bachs and the Partagas Char, and the ERDM Demi Tasse. The Monte Joyitas are OK but they are hit and miss where the others seem to be always on target for me.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

The price differential is not reflected in the size differential. I'm a relatively new cigar smoker so of course, BIGGER has just got to be better. I have sort of reached a workable inventory and am trying to smoke down some of my least favorite smokes while letting the "goodies" improve with age. So in the future I guess I will have to try some of the smaller ring sizes. Thanks for the heads up on some to try.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I have been doing a little research on smaller cigars. So this post is just icing on the cake. They are very good for me to take on one of our construction sites for a quick smoke, when I dont have time to devote to a larger cigar.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I love those Joyita's..Full MC flavor..


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Not to move away from the aged stuff, I tried a couple of petite tatuajes (4 1/2 x 33 ) the other day and these are some mighty fine little smokes. I know these are a little larger than the cigarillos (like the joyitas), but they are considerably smaller than the typical petit corona (ring gauge wise these are even small compared to a monte #5). 

The construction was flawless with an even and straight burn. It held a pretty good ash as well and had a good amount of smoke for such a little cigar.

I like these for a quick 10 minute or so smoke. I find I can even smoke one while walking to work. The only problem is that they run about 2.75 a piece (if you buy a box), which is a little pricey for such a small smoke.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

recently picked up a box of the 90 demi tasse and the 92 Joyitas.....mmm mmm good


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I love those Joyita's..Full MC flavor..


True.
But the 92 Upmann Precosia I smoked the other day (Thanks Skip) was outstanding. Full of flavor.


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

I just finished off a ERDM Demi Tasse that was wonderful. Excellent flavor and tons of smoke for such a small RG. Just have four more boxes to work through.  I'm going to have to pick up some the Joyitas. Haven't tried one yet.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I love those Joyita's..Full MC flavor..


:tpd: Yup!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I've had several Monte Joyitas and a couple ERDM Demi Tasse and think they are both outstanding smokes. Dave introduced me to the smaller cigars at the SHI. I find it interesting that the you find the other two to be stronger...well, interesting in that it's time to go shopping... :r


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I ENJOYED 3 of the 4 (no Punch) at SHII thanks to Drevim (Ian) and Dave. I had a few before, but I usually look for something that would fill the better part of an evening. With winter not to far around the corner, I will be picking up some for sure.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Dave,
Had the same experience with you with the smaller size stuff. Never really took it seriously until I was able to try some vintage small stuff and it rocked my world.

Agree that the Joyita's are what got me started as well and I'd have to agree with you about the Margarita's. They are my current faves and the older ones have just an AMAZING flavor, its not even funny.

Haven't had a hell of a lot of luck with the Demi Tasse lately. Well let me restate that, the ones I've had have been good just not to my particular taste. What can I say, I'm a rebel like that 

Would love to be able to find some more Margarita's from the 70's.... they were ethereal.

XXX


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

What a great thread! Thanks for bringing up this topic. I've tried a few of the LiL cigars and have really enjoyed them. I finally broke down today and ordered Upmann Singulars and Bolivar Corona Juniors.

JohnnyFlake


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

I like the smaller ring gages and Joyitas are definitely my go to small cigar. They are meant to be smoked ever so slowly (which is why big ring gage smokers don't like them). These along with ERDMs, Margaritas and the Slenderellas are my favorites. 

BTW, a FOG named Kerry introduced me into smoking a Joyita and a La Escpecion Longo at the same time. The experience is sublime!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> BTW, a FOG named Kerry introduced me into smoking a Joyita and a La Escpecion Longo at the same time. The experience is sublime!


So I've heard. :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> BTW, a FOG named Kerry introduced me into smoking a Joyita and a La Escpecion Longo at the same time. The experience is sublime!


Not a FOG here, but a good BOTL with ALOT of knowledge named Larry introduced that combo to me and I it was nutz! I kept saying "How the hell do come up with combo?"

Thanks Cigarflip :r


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

well...it seems everything has just about been said about the smaller hand rolled smokes.i smoke lots (of less than 38 rg handrolled) and have tried 3 of daves 4.

all i can add...age them yourself...you will be much happier with the results.

so dont be afraid to buy some younger ones for the future guys.

not hand rolled but good little smokes to try
...anything with the word "chicos" on the box(bolivar in particular)
...cohiba clubs i smoke 2 or 3 twenty packs a year so the ones i have are just 3 1/2 years old but believe it or not they do age and improve(for the first 3 or 4 years anyhoo).

once again...buy some that are younger and you can thank me in 2016.

derrek


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Well...I still consider myself a newbie but the Joyita's just rock my world. Never had a 92 but the 96's are just fantastic. Now if they could only get those flavors into the larger Monte's.....I would be in heaven


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

I love small cigars of all guages, from puritos to 'bigger small' RGs like 35. Cant say ive had many 92 joyitas though, im limited to brand new Partagas Chicos and H Upmann Puritos.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Funny you should write this post as I have been smoking the RP Juniors and CAO Brazillia Cariocas the past few weeks. They are great smokes and I find that the Juniors taste exactly the same as their big brothers.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Well...I still consider myself a newbie but the Joyita's just rock my world. Never had a 92 but the 96's are just fantastic. Now if they could only get those flavors into the larger Monte's.....I would be in heaven


Of course they can ! 80s Monte 2's are like that Dave. They're just too hard to find.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

zemekone said:


> Not a FOG here, but a good BOTL with ALOT of knowledge named Larry introduced that combo to me and I it was nutz! I kept saying "How the hell do come up with combo?"
> 
> Thanks Cigarflip :r


Anytime bro! We'll light another pair next herf. :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

dvickery said:


> well...it seems everything has just about been said about the smaller hand rolled smokes.i smoke lots (of less than 38 rg handrolled) and have tried 3 of daves 4.
> 
> all i can add...age them yourself...you will be much happier with the results.
> 
> ...


Derrek

Which one haven't you tried?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Once in a while I grab a lil cigar..
> 
> My normal small cigar rotation is:
> 
> ...


WHAT!

No Cohiba Panetelas?! I know that these are harder to find in aged batches, but even one with 4-5 years age on it still packs some very nice concentrated flavors IMO.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I've always been a fan of smaller rings myself.
The flavors always seem to be more concetrated, like you said.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Dave,
Of everything you said... the part that I identified most with is:

*My favorite seems to change frequently based upon smoking a few in a row of a particular brand. *

I have gone back and forth a thousand times saying 
that my favorite cigarrito is the Joyita, no the Margarita, 
no the Joyita.

And to that point, my mother told me a million times never to exaggerate.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> BTW, a FOG named Kerry introduced me into smoking a Joyita and a La Escpecion Longo at the same time. The experience is sublime!


Man, I should have had some extra Joyitas up at the Shack to try this.....or more Longos now 

This must have really been an experience, all the SoCal guys are talking about it.

By the way, I love the Joyitas from 92, really a nice contrast from the 90 Demi Tasse.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Anybody tried the RyJ puritos? As a slow smoker, I've always enjoyed smaller RG cigars, and I wonder how these compare to the ones listed above.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

dave

Upmann Precosia ... dont think i have ever even seen a box on the shelves anywhere.

derrek


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

burninator said:


> Anybody tried the RyJ puritos? As a slow smoker, I've always enjoyed smaller RG cigars, and I wonder how these compare to the ones listed above.


Anybody? As I began to smoke larger cigars recently, I was increasingly dissatisfied with the flavor of my little Matadors and Cafe Cremes, though I still miss the size. If these are indeed flavorful smokes, I may have to return to my roots.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the RA Ramonitas!
This little guy is one of the best, and unfortunately no longer made.

Another great one is the Cohiba Panatela that Mo mentioned. I know a lot shy away from this little guy because of the cost. But if you ever see these on sale, do yourself a favor and pick up a box. You will be surprised at the flavor this little smoke packs!

My all time fav in this category is the Davidoff Ambassadrice. Great little cigar. And then there is the Don Candido 505.......but that's a whole different ballgame!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey who you calling no one? :bx (reread the first post)


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Once in a while I grab a lil cigar..
> 
> My normal small cigar rotation is:
> 
> Monte Joyita 92


seems I helped a guy named Joker, break open some of these once this summer:w thanks again Dude


----------

